# NOL to BAL on #20



## The Metropolitan (Apr 28, 2008)

Just returned from New Orleans aboard the Crescent this morning, and had a great time. Here's the highlights.

Food: SPECTACULAR improvement over the prior incarnation of SDS!!! Cheese Omelet was well prepared, Chicken Apple Sausage is a definite winner, Chicken Caesar Salad was excellent, Flat Iron Steak was so good, it didn't need sauce. Companion had the Beef Burgundy special and said it was much better than she'd expected. Biscuit was decent, Potatoes (breakfast, mashed, and baked) were fine, but green beans are still lagging. Desert Items (Lemon Torte, Caramel Cheesecake, Vanilla Ice Cream) were all A-OK!

On-Board Service: Here again, mostly good (attendants were based from NOL while food service personnel came from NYP). Our Room Attendant Marcie was extremely sweet and sincere, had a good bit of warm conversation, and made the difference in making a good trip great. Both SA's Mike and Jackie were very good and pleasant, but the LSA was rather annoying, loud, and brash. All the Operating personnel were fine, even if we didn't encounter them that much.

Timekeeping: Despite falling nearly an hour behind by Tuscaloosa and Birmingham, we began to make up our time pretty well through the night, and were only 15 minutes late into Charlottesville, 10 minutes down in Manassas, and 10 minutes up by Alexandria. We arrived back into Baltimore 30 minutes early, a big plus, as it allowed us just enough time to get the 10:50am MARC train back to where my friend parked at BWI.

Co-Riders: As usual, the diner companionship was a mixed bag. Breakfast out of NOL had us across from an Amtrak Attorney (who was nice) and another gentleman (he looked like a cross between Michael Moore and the Comic Book Guy on the Simpsons) who said very very little, and even then only to me or the other man. He would not look at or say a word to my friend, and this vibe tended to stifle any conversation across the table. We later got the gist that he had something against females. Lunch was across from another guy who was cool but was more into reading his magazine than chatting. We had the dinner table to ourselves, and breakfast across from another lady who was very pleasant and engaging. We also found ourselves talking a bit to a very nice trio of young ladies who were travelling from NOL to ATL.

Loads: It was noted that the sleepers were heavier than usual out of NOL, and in our car at least, seemed to be nearly fully occupied, assumed partly due to the Jazz Fest that weekend. Coaches looked about half full out of NOL. At ATL, there was a pretty good load turnover in which both sleepers and coaches seemed to be heading north nearly PACKED!!!

Fun Firsts: All the mileage on the Crescent south of Charlottesville was new to me, so that was a big plus, and it was also my first trip in a Viewliner sleeper (roomette) which was another big plus. Biggest plus was that my companion was taking her first Amtrak trip EVER, and she loved every single minute of it (except for the annoying LSA). Some of the good feedback included "I'd have NEVER thought to travel this way until you asked me!" "This is so much more relaxing than flying!" "I thought this was going to be torture but it was a piece of cake!" and "I slept like a rock!"

I think I might have a new travelling companion!~


----------



## MrEd (Apr 28, 2008)

Great report.

Did you spend any time at the New Orleans station, and if so what were the conditions ?

We are going next week.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Apr 28, 2008)

MrEd said:


> Great report.
> Did you spend any time at the New Orleans station, and if so what were the conditions ?
> 
> We are going next week.


Nothing significant. We probably arrived close to 6:45am for the 7:10am train, so we were mostly focused on getting our bearings than gawking at the station. The station looked fine from everything I could see. When you enter, the Amtrak counter is directly in front of you. Station agents were very pleasant when we picked up our reservations, and gave the warm "Good to See You! Enjoy the Trip!" vibe that I've only experienced a couple of times before. Goes a long way.

There is a sleeper passenger lounge - I think it's called the Magnolia Room. We were in there for all of 5 minutes before we were called for the train. When you get your tickets they give you the passcode for it. It was little more than about 20 chairs, a TV, and coffeemaker, and actually felt a bit claustrophobic and stuffy compared to the more relaxed breezy feel of the waiting room.

Though we had RTA passes, we also had a good bit of luggage, so we resigned to use a cab to reach the station. All things considered, it was a smart move, even if the $12 for a 5 minute ride seemed steep. The important part is that we made it in time to check our extra baggage.

I hope you enjoy your trip! Are you taking the Crescent, CONO, or Sunset?


----------



## MrEd (Apr 29, 2008)

Our plan is to take crescent from NC to DC, then capitol limited, city of new orleans and then be on the crescent for train day.

Staying in new orleans we have arranged for hotel to pick us up and drop us off again, I hope that works out. But if that doesn't work we know there will be a cab waiting if needed.

We had been concerned about the station because some people mentioned they did not feel safe, but at 7am it should be all clear as most criminals like to sleep in.

thanks for the update, I wish they would fix the green beans too.


----------



## had8ley (Apr 29, 2008)

Great report...Marcie is in her late 60's and works harder than some of the youngsters. The diner LSA situation has been a bone of contention both among the crews and pax for some time now. NOL and NYP just don't mix well. BTW, when did the diner open for breakfast out of NOL?


----------



## JxGx78 (Apr 30, 2008)

Great report!! I'm riding the Crescent (and Amtrak) for the first time on a Birmingham to NYC trip in July and your post reassured me about my discussion to take the train instead of flying. I do have a few questions: How crowded does coach get, and are coach passengers able to get service in the dining car?


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr. Metropolitan,

Enjoyed the great and detailed train report. We are taking a trip from CLE to NOL this fall and will then ride the Crescent from NOL to NYP on Amtrak Reward Tickets. That will be our first trip in a Viewliner roomette and looking forward to compare it to the Superliners we usually ride.

Sounds as though food was good, service was pretty good and ride excellent.

Thanks for the report

Railroad Bill


----------



## p&sr (Apr 30, 2008)

JxGx78 said:


> Great report!! I'm riding the Crescent (and Amtrak) for the first time on a Birmingham to NYC trip in July and your post reassured me about my discussion to take the train instead of flying. I do have a few questions: How crowded does coach get, and are coach passengers able to get service in the dining car?


Yes, coach passengers are fully entitled to meals in the dining car (at their own expense, of course). Sleeper passengers get seating priority, but I've never yet been on a long-distance train where meals were not available to everyone who wanted one.

In case of emergency, there's always the snack bar in the Lounge car... which is where I always take breakfast and lunch anyway, just as a matter of personal preference (and economy).


----------



## AlanB (Apr 30, 2008)

p&sr said:


> Yes, coach passengers are fully entitled to meals in the dining car (at their own expense, of course). Sleeper passengers get seating priority, but I've never yet been on a long-distance train where meals were not available to everyone who wanted one.


You've been lucky then, because sadly I've seen it happen a couple of times since SDS started, where coach pax got shut out of dinner in the diner. Breakfast is usually the easiest meal to get in for, followed by lunch.


----------



## MrEd (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been on crescent from BHM to ATL numerous times, never had more than 32% capacity in coach. Many people get on in ATL, you should be fine eating before that, should not be crowded.


----------



## BobWeaver (May 2, 2008)

JxGx78 said:


> Great report!! I'm riding the Crescent (and Amtrak) for the first time on a Birmingham to NYC trip in July and your post reassured me about my discussion to take the train instead of flying. I do have a few questions: How crowded does coach get, and are coach passengers able to get service in the dining car?


As fas as I know, from New Orleans to Atlanta, only the first 2 coaches are in use. However, they apparently open up the last 2 coaches in Atlanta and for the rest of the trip. Same goes for the southbound. I've ridden 20/19 a few times and judging from those trips, it stays fairly busy, but I haven't ever had any problems with it. I've had a seat to myself more than half the time.

As above responders have already said, coach passengers are more than welcome to eat in the Dining Car.


----------



## MStrain (May 5, 2008)

Great trip report! In regards to your post about the sleepers being heavier out of New Orleans, we in the South tend to eat a little too much :lol:

Glad you had a great trip and helped convert an "unbeliever"

MStrain


----------



## ourlouisiana (May 8, 2008)

We took the Crescent last July 3-7, 2008 from NOL to PHL with a party of 3 adults/5 children. For expenses, we were in coach.

Leaving NOL, the last coach was empty, but by ATL, the train was full. Major problem was the toilets in coach. By the time we reached BHM, they stunk !!! Our attendant tried every thing he could do to no avail. We went into the lounge until others realized it was there too. By the time we reached WAS, all were full and closed by crew.

Food was good, we had no problem being seated cross from each other.

Northbound crew was fantastic, all friendly and helpful. Southbound crew on the other hand were cold and unfriendly. Train crews were business like on both trips.

NOUPT is nice. Despite being used as a temporary jail during Katrina's aftermath. It is clean and has adequate space for all passengers and well wishers. Safety is no problem, NO Police, Orleans Parish Sheriff Office, and Amtrak Police all present. Only thing we saw was a homeless sleeper out front by the sculpture by the street. Long term parking is no problem, next door to the station and very safe.

Donna n Paul Scott, La.


----------



## RRrich (May 8, 2008)

We arrived at the New Orleans Amtrak Station (NOUPT) on the CONO - Station was nice, a bit slow on the checked baggage, but not a problem - then we got wifey's mobility scooter (which they put on a pallet in CHI) - DANG thing would not move. The staff was extremely helpful until I remembered the correct elfish incantation to get it going. And tomorrow we get to go back and check it to CHI.

I am totally blown away by how nice and helpful all the Amtrak personnel have been!


----------

